# How cute... They sound like squeaky toys!!



## Floof (Oct 4, 2011)

So, this past week, I got possibly the single strangest call of my life so far.
"Hello?"
"Hi, is this Taylor?"
"Umm... Yes."
"Hi... I got your number from [pet store]. I have some Russian Tortoises if you want them."
"Wait... What?"
"Well... You see, I have these 4 russian tortoises, that I need to get rid of. My son is growing up, and we need the space in his bedroom. Plus we have another baby on the way... I was told maybe you would want them."
"Uh... Sure. Are you asking any money for them?"
"Well, I was, but you can just have them if you want them. I just want to make sure they go to a good home!"

I spent the entire conversation in shock, with a stupid grin on my face, thinking, "I'm going to have to kiss that coworker. Or smack them."

Come to find out, it's 3 males, and 1 female. Not exactly the ratio I was looking for, but I've been hunting for the right RTs for the better part of a year, so who am I to be picky now? So, I figure I'll pick out the spunkiest male (or two--after reading a recent thread on Testudo breeding) and rehome the other 1 or 2.

So, later that day, we went over and loaded up four tortoises, their decor, lights, and massive wooden enclosure. Which, I still haven't decided if it's staying or going, since I don't exactly have room for the giant square...

Anyway, getting to the chase. Today, while running around feeding critters and finding boxes to pack (these guys came right before I found out we're moving, this week!), I heard a strange squeaking noise coming from the living room. But, wait, Sammy hasn't played with a squeaky toy since Christmas '09, and Stump hates the things. So it's not the dogs...

So I sneak in, and discover one of the three males--"#2"--avidly courting and mounting the lone female, making these little "squeaky toy" grunts the whole time!






After a minute of this, he decided he was fed up with the rejection, so he gave up, turned around... And started mounting the other two males. LOL. Guys, I think I've found my keeper male... 





Weighing in at 508 grams (1 lb 2 oz) and 5" SCL... I'd like to introduce you to #2! (Pending a name change, since the number theme already belongs to the tarantulas. )









Check out this tail!





Ahhh. It's so refreshing to have RTs again. I'll get around to putting up pics of the other 3 before too long. For now, I better stop procrastinating and go pack...


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow that is some luck! Congrats and good luck w/your new torts!!


----------



## Missy (Oct 4, 2011)

What a cute story


----------



## Floof (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks, Anthony and Missy. I'm so thrilled about it. Now I just need to find a few more females to round things out!


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 4, 2011)

lucky! if you are looking to rehome any of them let me know please!


----------



## terryo (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, that was lucky!!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats is some tail, congrats on getting them all...


----------



## Floof (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks all! Peter, I'll keep you in mind when it comes time to find a new home for the extra boy(s). 

Hehehe. #2 is at it again. I put the poor girl on the opposite end of the enclosure (a 6' aquarium) so she could eat some pumpkin in peace, and he tracked her down... Little brat. I'll have to separate the female into her own enclosure once we get moved. Fortunately, I just so happen to have a 4 ft aquarium sitting around waiting for an inhabitant, which should work nicely!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 4, 2011)

Great story!!! How lucky for you.  I think you found your alpha male  That is a seriously HUGE tail!!! OMG!!! Kinda creeps me out. CDT's tails are so little.


----------



## Floof (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks, Mary Anne! Yeah, I'd say so--he's most definitely the alpha!! And, LOL, I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks his tail is humongous. I was snapping pics and it occurred to me that his tail seemed really, REALLY long... Sure beats the tail on any other male RT I've seen. I guess that means he's just "well endowed"... Hopefully it also means he's very fertile... Lol!


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 4, 2011)

LOL. "Squeaky toy"! I like that description. You might want to get his beak trimmed. He really does have a HUGE tail!!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL..
tort always sound like that when they mating..


----------



## babylove6635 (Oct 5, 2011)

THATS GREAT MY DAUGHTER CALLED ME YESTERDAY AND SAID MY WERE MAKING THAT SQUEEKIE TOY NOISE TOO I HAVEN'T SEEN IT YET I ORDERED A INCUBATOR SO ITS ON THE WAY JUST IN CASE..


----------



## Floof (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, everyone. 

evlin-- I just didn't expect it to be so squeaky-sounding! I've heard what a 40 lb Sulcata's grunts sound like, and for some reason I expected a Russian's to sound more like that (low-pitched and wheezy).

Speak of the devil, I hear squeaky sounds again--looks like this time, #2 is terrorizing the smallest male (#3). Lol!


----------



## Neltharion (Oct 5, 2011)

Floof said:


> Check out this tail!



 It looks more like a fifth leg. Nice looking torts.


----------

